# What ingredient in pre workouts give you the PUMP?



## R20B (Apr 18, 2012)

Worked out today after using Warriors' pre workout. Got a really really good pump, muscles feeling very full of blood.

Just wondering what the main ingredient is that gives you the pump feeling?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

mtren


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> mtren


Rob Riches been using Warrior too?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Mish said:


> Rob Riches been using Warrior too?


haha


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Think l-arginine helps


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

The placebo maybe


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I believe its Arginine and Beta Alanine mate.


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

Agmatine, citrulline, nitrates


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

the scoop


----------



## redwing (Jun 4, 2010)

Agmatine.You need a gram of it per serving and GlycoCarn must be 4.5g per serving both very expensive a few pre workouts have 1 or the other.

AAKG will increase blood flow but will not give you a pump.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Citrulline Malate is the main one, arginine is often hyped as doing so but doesn't actually vasodilate in people with healthy blood pressure - it only works in hypertensives where NO synthesis is impaired.

Other things proven to work are beetroot juice, and anything with a lot of glucose/dextrose in it or fast acting protein - free form amino acids and glucose quickly raise insulin, and elevated insulin causes increased pump during exercise.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Big vains


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Citrullaine Malate and possibly calcium is one?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sugar for me!!


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

I take Arginine (AAKG) and gets me pretty jacked up.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

50mg dbol, just had a sick chest workout aaa


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Always end up with a sore ring after getting pumped


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Glycerol beats everything listed! (Except slin) and is super cheap. Mix with taurine and a little sea salt and drink LOTS of water and you will have insane pumps.


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

I find carbs in food does the trick. A pre-workout product is NOT the same as a product designed to enhance a pump. Even in those there are arguments as to what form the ingredients come in and as to whether they actually work.

As a strength athlete who keeps my reps no lower than 4 most days and at the most 12 I find I can still get a pump. Yet most of my bodypart gym type training is done on a couple of cups of coffee, a tea and a bowl of cereal as it's done in the morning. Throw in my cissus, DAA and Beta Alanine and I'm ready. As per the Bulkpowders interview (plug!!) in the BP section and comments elsewhere most trainees are not eating and or training properly. When you read, very often it has to be said, of questions such as this one on Pre and PWO products little is asked about food, focus (not from a supplement but from you) and so on.

Eat well and do so about 2 hours before a workout and you'll have fuel for your pump. Only THEN add in a small amount of the usual 'pump enhancing' ingredients. Plus, as has been argued often, the pump while nice doesn't automatically mean new muscle is a-coming. Just plus away and grow slowly but surely. Then you'll be a sexual T-Rex like me


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

gym warrior said:


> Agmatine, citrulline, nitrates


Am I right in thinking this will increase blood flow to the trained muscles, this will damage the muscle requiring it to repair ?

I'm looking at BulkPowers they have supplements that include the above and BCAA to stop DOMS.

Are DOMS not proof of damage and what I want to feel ?

Are the BCAA repairing muscle fibres quicker and reducing DOMS ?

As always people thanks people for your help


----------



## HelloDumbbell (Sep 5, 2013)

I have been using just argi tabs for years now. Arginine, creatine, beta-alanine, glutamine and aminos pre workout / intra workout drink.

That gives me as good pump any of the nökö nökö drinks would but half price and no research stims to destroy my liver or kidneys.

Mostly I assume increase in BP is what you get from most of pre workouts. strap on BP meter and drink one. it increased a good bit when we tried this with unleashed rush 2.

This might contribute to "pump"


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

My pre has

Citruline Malate

Agmatine sulphate

for pump


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

GShock said:


> Am I right in thinking this will increase blood flow to the trained muscles, this will damage the muscle requiring it to repair ?
> 
> I'm looking at BulkPowers they have supplements that include the above and BCAA to stop DOMS.
> 
> ...


Read these articles

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/jrod4.htm

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/jrod17.htm


----------

